# Pinhole Photography Symposium



## fstop23 (Mar 20, 2007)

:thumbup:For anyone interested in pinhole and other alternative processes, there is a pinhole photography symposium in Pittsburgh, PA in April.  There are a lot of workshops and the symposium is only $70 for students w/ id.  For more info, go to www.f295.org/wordpress 

I'll be there!  And hopefully I'll have some pinhole prints with me (if i ever have a day off w/ decent weather!)


----------

